# Cats sleep on my legs, do yours?



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lately my kitties, especially Maya (brown tabby) sleeps on my legs early morning. Later on sometimes, G joins her. My two are not overweight but I'm a very petite person, so having a 10 lb sleeping cat or _two_ on my legs can get quite uncomfortable after a while. They are quite cute when they snuggle together, though. 

Do your cats do this? If so, what do you do when you feel constricted? Get up? After I move my legs, Maya simply repositions herself back on, lol. I eventually let up and get up, of course.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH NO! All I'm getting is the evil broken icon for the pictures!
Sharon


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

two of ours sleep on my legs,, sometimes offended if I need to roll over or move.. we had a had a lynx point female that had "issues" she disliked me from the day we adopted her..for 10 yrs. she would wait till I falling asleep and curl up on my ankles.. that way she would know if I was awake.. she was gone for several years before another cat would sleep there..


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi TC,

Shadow has developed a habit of sleeping on my legs. It's usually not a problem but if I feel constricted or if she gets in a bad spot I just move a little and try to get her into a better spot. 

Usually Chino will curl up next to my legs or at my feet. If they both were sleeping on my legs it could be a problem as I am small too. 

The photos of Maya & G are adorable by the way!

Judy


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Every night. If I have to get up in the middle of the night, I first have to move 15 pounds of comatose Siamese off my legs to get out of bed. Sometimes I can put my arms under either side of him under the blanket and slide him off sideways, as if he's on a stretcher. That's fine until I try to get back into bed, then I get grumbled at for waking him up and moving him.


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

Describes my sleeping arrangement as well, except I have four comatose cats to deal with. Puddle usually likes to sleep by my feet or right next to my legs, so that I can't move them to stretch out. Eventually he'll get right on top of my legs... and he doesn't move. I literally lift the blankets up with him on them in order to move my legs around. Sky likes to perch on me randomly throughout the night, but she's more of a 'torso' girl. Tilly has always been obsessed with sleeping on my face or head, so I wake up with whiskers/tail/feet on my face or in my mouth, or he's just so completely covering me, I can't breathe. Death by kitten, I love it.

Those pictures are adorable, by the way!


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh mine loves to do that do, as well as sit on top of me and be right up in my face just purring away  But then what do we do in this situation?


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Super cute pics, tabbcatt! Lately Diego has been sleeping on the bed with us and in between my legs or on top of me lol. Typically he will do it in the mornings. when he lays on top of me I wait til he closes his eyes then reposition him next to me and he stays- most of the time. 

I loved when he slept behind my pillow against the headboard when he was 3 months old. Time flies


----------



## Syrum (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh gosh they are adorable!! That is quite a lot of cuddly kitty to be plonked on your legs for so long XD

As soon as I sit down, Mia's normally vying for space on my lap, whether the laptop is there or not! It's a bit awkward when she does it at the dinner table. She's also figured out, if I'm on my back in bed, she can stand on the bones in my calves in such a way that it's REALLY uncomfortable if she wants me to get up!!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Look at those beautiful green eyes on your baby! Amelia sleeps on my legs or chest and sometimes I have to get up and push her off, but she is pretty small so I usually don't mind.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

DaW!

Misa sleepys by me all the time. <3 She is my ESA


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

For some reason lately Jamiee sleeps on top of me (especially legs) more often...but then what do we do when we really have to go #1? I guess if I really must I try my best to skillfully and slowly slide my legs out from under him...sometimes it works. Sometimes.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I make sure I use the bathroom before going to bed. But thanks for the good laugh wit that comic strip; the guy's expression really made me laugh out loud. :lol:


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

My Freyja likes to sit on my hips (I usually sleep on my side). If I"m on my back she lies on my stomach which is not fun. Emily leans on me but not on top.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

konstargirl said:


> DaW!
> 
> Misa sleepys by me all the time. <3 She is my ESA


Esa! Means homegirl in Spanish...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I have cats that 'time share' my lap, my legs, my stomach, my back...
I never have to worry about rolling out of bed! Or the couch!

TC, Maya and 'G' are Adorable!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good grief, Sharon, with 379cats92dogs, your pets would HAVE to have timeshares set up for your body! I bet whoever is in charge of _that_ schedule barfs in your shoes every few months.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Marie! I think they take turns at schedule making!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali will sling one arm over my legs while I'm watching t.v. It's so funny when she's kind of sitting up like that, but I wasn't fast enough to get that picture.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie,
You have Such GORGEOUS Girls!
I love Cali's expression there!
Which one is peeking at you from the background?!
S.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Photobomber Charlee


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Of course! I should have known!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

TC, Maya and G are gorgeous - you got some great pics! 

Celia used to sleep on my tummy, but lately she uses that spectacular feline ability to stretch to 15x their size to occupy the space from my rib cage to my right shin. 

Occasionally, if her hind legs are digging into my rib cage, I take a deep breath and simultaneously try to scootch her forward a bit. But she generally takes this as a sign of the apocalypse and goes running off the bed. So I just try to ignore the sharp bones poking me. 

The comic that Estil posted says it all!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Coco sleeps by my side which is a pain when I've had too much to drink (water not alcohol!), before bed! Reddy will come up at 5-5:30 to snuggle my hands, arms, nose and anything else he can find to snuggle! Other than that we sleep surprisingly well, and long with 7 cats in the house.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Angel prefers to use my legs as pillows for her head actually. I think she also likes to be surrounded so likes to sleep between my legs rather than ON them.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

I tend to move around a lot when I sleep - waking with my feet at the headboard is not uncommon!

Abigail I think has figured out if she sleeps on my back between my shoulders she is safe! (I dont roll about, its more of a slow shuffle).

I like sleeping in the cold, and having this warm cat shaped patch is taking some getting used to...

If the duvet is up over me it isnt so bad, but if I've shuffled the duvet around and my bare back is exposed, it can be a bit painful when Abigail decides to stretch out and extend her claws!

But you know what, I wouldnt change it for the world.

She has been known to stretch out on the pillow next to me, just watching. Its a bit disconcerting to wake up with a kitty staring at you from just a few inches away!


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Artemis will sleep in between my legs or between my boyfriend and I! Usually if I move she will just reposition herself even if I don't want her too.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for the kitty compliments, everyone  

I've noticed my cats are much more snuggly the last few nights because the temp has gone down in the 30s. I wonder if they will "leave the nest" again once the warmth seeps in? Though I'll miss their furry bodies, at least I'll have freedom to move as I please again. Lol.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Auglaize prefers to sleep on my husband's legs, probably because I'm too squirmy, but lately she's warmed up to snuggling on me. Usually she will only sleep on our legs if they're covered in a blanket, but last night she napped directly on my thighs! I think it had something to do with the fact that I went to a thigh-blasting bootcamp workout earlier that day - Auggie was doing her part to help me feel better :3


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

elber, that's so funny. Celia will also only sleep on my legs if they're covered - if I'm wearing shorts, she wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Maya and G are beautiful kitties, and I would not mind if they slept on my feet. My cats also like to sleep there.


----------

